# Burke has it right



## Nick (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 25, 2012)

I wish that were more correct. As of right now they only have 19 trails open. The latest rain storm did the mountain no favors, and there are no storms on the horizon to improve conditions significantly. :-(


----------



## Nick (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah I guess I meant from a humor perspective (title & image). The marketing purposes of the flyer, meh.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 25, 2012)

If the snow man is lost, why is he smiling?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 25, 2012)

from_the_NEK said:


> *I wish that were more correct. As of right now they only have 19 trails open.* The latest rain storm did the mountain no favors, and there are no storms on the horizon to improve conditions significantly. :-(



I thought the_ EXACT_ same thing when I saw this earlier on Facebook.

It's a GREAT advertisement, done with TERRIBLE timing.


----------



## TropicTundR (Jan 25, 2012)

legalskier said:


> If the snow man is lost, why is he smiling?



I think it's suppose to signify Frosty, like this dismal winter, is currently out of town on a trip with a LSD soaked scarf and cap ..delusional...and thinking he should be with Sammy Hagar and Jimmy Buffet wasting away at Key West or becoming one with waters at Cabo Wabo...and all the while time passes slowly...but does he mind...no he doesn't mind..because he's never had one..he just has oneness.... with water.


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2012)

Dudes, I gave Charlotte one of my gnomes on Jan 13.  It wasn't doing so well until she put it in the window.
12" last week.
42/50 trails open.

Gnome will be at MRG/Bush starting Thursday.  8-12: in the last four days in anticipation of the gnomes arrival.  Talked to Betsy today.  MRG is skiing nicely.

Simple plan.
Follow the gnome.


----------

